# PNY Attache Flash drive: HELP NEEDED!



## CowboyJMB (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok, I really need this flash drive to get the files off my dad's OLD computer so I can put them on his new computer. I just bought this drive yesterday.

The old computer is a Windows 98 SECOND EDITION, with a 400 MHz Intel Celeron Processor and 256 Megabytes of RAM. The USB ports are 1.1, but that should not matter.

This is the PNY 1 GB Attache flash drive. I went to the PNY site, and downloaded the correct drivers. For the life of me, I CANNOT GET THEM TO WORK! I have no clue why they won't! I plug the drive in, it goes through the setup, I point it to where the drivers are, and it says it can't find them! Please help! THANKS!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The downloaded drivers could be zipped if they are you have to extract them to a folder on your desktop and then have setup look for them there


----------



## CowboyJMB (Jul 9, 2005)

Doby said:


> The downloaded drivers could be zipped if they are you have to extract them to a folder on your desktop and then have setup look for them there


Yes, I know that they are zipped, and I have done that.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

Try something for me. Shut down your computer and physically remove the power cord from the machine. Wait 3 minutes or so and then power up again with the usb in the port. 

If that doesn't work you can try this (make sure you always back up your drivers for printers etc)

Begin by unplugging all USB devices, then use Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel to uninstall any USB driver software. Next, boot up into safe mode and go to Device Manager. Once in device manager make sure 'Show hidden devices' is checked under the View menu. Uninstall all device entries in this order:

1. USB peripheral devices (printers etc.) 

2. HID and/or Composite USB (Human Interface Devices) You're using PS/2 input devices so you may not have this entry. 

3. USB Root Hub(s) 

4. USB Host Controller(s) (Universal or Enhanced Host Controllers) 

Then boot back into Windows (not safe mode) and it should populate the Root Hubs & Host controllers again. Proceed to plug your USB devices back in, starting with your powered hub. Be aware that most USB printers and scanners need to have their drivers installed first before you plug them in. 

Hopefully some of this may be of help, let us know how you get on.


----------

